# Jenny Hi-swing Caribbean 500m



## shadowphax (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a Jenny Hi_Swing Caribbean 500m dive watch that I inheritted from my father.

I have had this repaired as the winder was broken.

I am not sure if the guy who did this repair has done a really good job as it took him a couple of tries and the movement was loose at first once the crown was unscrewed. It looks like he may have locked the movement in place with an extra brass ring.

Anyone know anything about Jenny watchs and anyone who can repair them correctly.

I have scanned images of the front and rear of the watch. Please email me at [email protected] and I will e-mail these images to anyone that wants them.

Regards

Graham Smith

A new forum user.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Graham,

Welcome to the forum, Please can you send me a picture of the movement so I can see what the extra ring etc looks like. I maybe able to see why he has done this also a picture without the brass ring would also help if it is easily removable.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello Graham

Welcome to the forum.

I'd be interested in seeing a picture of your watch. Jenny Caribbean watches are a favourite of mine. Unfortunately I've not been able to find one at a price I can afford







.

Hope everything works out ok with the watch.


----------



## shadowphax (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry for messing around guys, but I didn't have image hosting space.

I've now signed up for a free account so can (hopefully!!!) post the images of the watch on this post.










Hope this works!

Shadowphax


----------



## shadowphax (Feb 2, 2004)

Second image of watch back.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

shadowphax said:


> Anyone know anything about Jenny watchs


 From the doxa300t site

Q. What is the relationship between Doxa and Jenny (pronounced Yanni) watches? Why does the fish logo for both look related?

A. Ever heard about the famous Jenny Caribbean diver's watch from the seventies, water resistant to 1000m (The first 1000 meter water resistant and patented wristwatch ever made)? - The logo shows a fish but implements the 'J' from the name Jenny as well. Now what has that to do with the DOXA SUB 300T re-issue ? â€" The Jenny Family are also Trademark Holder of DOXA S.A. - Mr. Jenny is DOXA S.A's CEO. JENNY (pronounced YANNI) also made the watches resold under the private labels AQUADIVE, FORTIS, JACQUES DROZ, and others. The case was revolutionary in that the movement was removed from the front.










Welcome to the forum Graham, I don't usually like gold but that's a nice watch by the looks of it. Nice to have it as it was your fathers as well.

can't see the second picture, I always have problems with viewing village photo links.


----------



## mywatches (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi fellow forumers,

I came across this thread yesterday, which is over a year late for any useful comments but I just like to share some of my experiences & collections whilst in UK.

After spending half a day going through the forum, which I find it very interesting and informative indeed, I decided to give it a bash. Here goes .....

Little bit about myself for starters : I am from Malaysia but was studing (Newcastle U) and working in all over UK for a number of years as an Electronic Engineer, during which I have collected over 40+ watches (wrist & pocket) plus some clocks - these items timepieces were collected around the Anglia region, carboot and bri-a-brac and antique shops in the 1990's. Sorry guys, now you know where all the watches went







but not to worry they are loving cared for. I will post some shots once I figure out how, besides the URL link there is no attach box in the reply. Besides watches I collected mechanical cameras too !

Anyway back to Jenny







, I was offered two pieces (one yellow and one blue) from this dealer (Russell) saying these are great poser's watch due to size and color. (After numerous dealings we became great friends and he helps me out at autions, so that no one runs the bids against something i fancied - he gives me the first pick when it comes to watches).

It was my first diver's watch did not know what to expect but being rated at 1000m I was impressed with the technology behind a 70's watch, he asked only for 30 pounds each - making a couple of quids he said, I picked the blue one- that was in 1994. Previous owner, I was told - an old boy who was a retired Northsea diver from Gt Yarmouth.

When I left 1995 UK, Russell gave me a gold Vertex Revue (inscribed Birds Eye Foods Limited, Reginald A Wilkerson for good service 1949-1964, I believed its from the closed down Birds Eye factory in Lowerstoft?). Sadly lost touch with him, his daughter owns the Curosity Corner in Gt Yarmouth then.

I have worn Jenny to snorking & seafishing but never venture to that depth though. Its working fine, keeps perfect time (against my Tag) after all these time. It has the smoothest second hand sweep I have ever seemed, and fires up after one year plus of inactivity (new arrival to the family then - glad my son, now 3yrs old, loves watches too - he wears a 1950's ladies watch on occasions which I picked for couple of pounds, looks great on his little wrist).

I did pass up on some very good buys too - 70's Rolex submariner for 650pds and 60's Jaeger 150pds, 1970's Zenith square face for 30pds AND the yellow face Jenny!

Most expensive buy - IWC 18k solid gold dress watch for 360 pds (from Howkins - Gt Yarmouth), Rolex Oyster (boy size) for 180 pds (watch shop Southampton).

Best buy it seems - Jenny and Omega pilot watch (carboot @ Accles) 30pds each.

Real giveaway (carboot) - 1900's ladies' 8k gold watch for one pound! - but I spent 4pds (back here) to get it clean and its in working condition again.

My whole 10 years back here in Penang, managed to acquired only a 1960's Sandoz Flag (swiss made) from a Hong Kong roadside vendor for about 12pds during one of my visits. Work and family commitment I guessed, how I missed those Sunday mornings shifting through the carboot stalls.

cheers,

Sean


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Sean,









Very interesting first post.


----------



## mywatches (Jun 8, 2005)

Roy or anyone reading,

Just a quick question : have you come across this watch which I have in my collection.

I have googled all the possible combinations but no joy.

HALES, just H logo on top of the name immediately after 12o'clock position.

It has red numbers for the date with 21 Jewels, manual wind.

Stainless steel casing, 35mm diameter.

The face has a sight green tint.

At the back is a nicely engraved toothy walrus craddled by the name HALES - swiss made-number 3685/1.

Could it be one of the English jewellers own brand ?

It keeps excellent time, just like to know abit more.

cheers,

Sean


----------

